# Brown Brothers Antique Book



## Lee Haney (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, 
Dont really know if I am allowed to do this or not but after searching the net and finding this great kindle community I guess there is no where more perfect to try and promote my families business "brown brothers" we have spent alot of time and effort designing and manufacturing our own cases and we would really appreciate your honest feedback. We would like praise but would also welcome criticism, we are plugging the product but to be honest we dont even have a website yet. The case will come with a athenticity card which has its own unique number and will be personally signed by one of the family this is to ensure that the case is genuine incase of unauthorized copycat sellers. When our website is finished we will have a section where you can type in your number from your card and see if it comes up on our database if it doesnt then you know its not genuine. We are also workiing on a old antique looking light and a stylus which doubles as a old style fountain pen for the kindle touch. Anyways take a look at the case and tell us how we could improve it and also what you think a fair price would be.


















































HERES A DIRECT LINK TO OUR PUBLIC PHOTO ALBUM ON PHOTOBUCKET, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LIKE/DISLIKE COMMENT.
http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i350/ucoverit/Brown%20Brothers%20Book%20Case/


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are my initial thoughts in no particular order of importance.


*Overall concept* - I like the overall concept/design, and I think they look neat.
*Price* - I think $35 to $50 would be fair. Some of the things listed below would hold me back from paying $65+ like Oberon charges.
*Wallet/card holders* - As a man, I wouldn't use the wallet and card holder features. The only card I put in my Oberon cover is a simple business card with my contact info in the event I ever lose my Kindle. It would be nice if you offered an option to leave these things out.
*Brown Brothers logo* - The logo makes sense if your last name is 'Brown', but seems a bit out of place otherwise. I can imagine being asked, "Who are the Brown Brothers?" if I were to carry the case around. It might be better to offer a more generic cover that doesn't embolden the company logo on the cover.
*Customization* - I noticed the letter 'B' along the spine. It might be neat to offer some customization where people could put their own letter. The only downside is this might affect resell value if someone wanted to get rid of the case.
*Kindle fastening mechanism * - The type of fastener to hold the kindle in place (i.e., the sleeve-like holder) covers up the majority of the Kindle face, which might cause some potential buyers to shy away because they use a skin of some sort. Also, this mechanism would make it harder to reuse the cover if you get a new Kindle with different dimensions.
*Foldability* - Can you comfortably fold the front cover back on itself and hold in one hand? That is something I do all the time with my Oberon cover.
*Paint durability* - How durable is the paint? Do you think it would wear off after daily use where my hand would contact the cover while holding it to read?
*Round Circle* - What is with the round circle in the top-right, inside corner? I noticed it on the pictures of all three covers, and I found it a bit distracting.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I really like the idea of your antique book cover. My question is how do you insert the Kindle in the case? The edging around the face of the Kindle seems too wide and would prevent those of us with the keyboard Kindles from accessing all of our keyboard functions. 

I would be glad to beta test one for my Kindle 3g if you would be interested in sending me a test cover. I would be glad to post my findings here. You could message me on this board and I could contact you. You can see my thread on this same page. It is the one about CoylCushion. I have done beta testing for other products that were new to this page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What do they weigh?  The current kindles are so light, I would not want a cover that added much bulk and weight.

I like the card holder bit.

There needs to be a mechanism to keep them closed.

As the cheapest kindle itself only costs $80, I'm not inclined to pay more than around $20 for any case.  Even one of high quality.  Just not worth it to me. Of course, others certainly might.

They are very classy, but I agree about the lettering. . .either allow customization (I know, now it costs even more) or use a more generic design.


----------



## Lee Haney (Jul 17, 2012)

Kansastyle

Thanks for your honest and thorough response. 

The pockets are not essential but there are as many people wanting them as those who don't, at least that's the feedback we've got up to now. I would Rather have the pockets in the case and not be used by some Rather than the other way round. 

As for the logo because we are unknown we would like to promote our brand as much as possible, may be the wrong choice in the long run but for now we are worried that no one will know about our cases especially with little or no logo.

As for your point about customisation, a great point. We always had this in mind, but for now it would be a bit of a hassle with having to specifically cater to each buyers needs, plus your point about reselling is another reason why we aren't considering this right now, but definitely one for the future.

The fastening, this is a another really good point, we were planning on making the case specifically for each model however a universal case would be better but it depends on how differant the dimesions are especially if a new model of kindle were to be alot smaller, it would look rather odd having a oversized case for a small kindle. The current models however don't really differ in size, a few millimeters here and there so this is worth considering. Also because of the popularity of kindle lights we were even considering a built in light system like the official amazon brand cases, if you are not aware the kindle clips into a system which powers the light but again the fitting measurements are very precise and we would have to get a differant size for each kindle model, the only method of making the case universal seems to be simple corner straps. The only reason we were doubtful about that option is that we really thought that people would think it was to simple or to plain.

The paint durability we will only know with time, it seems pretty good just after rubbing it with your hand or against surfaces, a extra thick layer of oil coating may help.

The round circle is infact the magnetic closing system, in the picture it was alot more obvious as the light highlighted it, however it is noticeable and something we must look at. You see the closer the magnet is to the surface the stronger the closing system will be. We have had kindle cases with really poor magnetic systems before and the reason was because the magnets were not close enough to make a strong connection. I'm sure we can find a compromise between magnetic strength and appearance.

Great response just what we wanted. Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee Haney said:


> The fastening, this is a another really good point, we were planning on making the case specifically for each model however a universal case would be better but it depends on how differant the dimesions are especially if a new model of kindle were to be alot smaller, it would look rather odd having a oversized case for a small kindle. The current models however don't really differ in size, a few millimeters here and there so this is worth considering. Also because of the popularity of kindle lights we were even considering a built in light system like the official amazon brand cases, if you are not aware the kindle clips into a system which powers the light but again the fitting measurements are very precise and we would have to get a differant size for each kindle model, the only method of making the case universal seems to be simple corner straps. The only reason we were doubtful about that option is that we really thought that people would think it was to simple or to plain.


FWIW, I won't buy a case for my basic kindle that is marketed as being for either it or the Touch. In my experience, they're really designed to fit the touch and, though the basic kindle fit in them, they don't look right to me. I understand why they're made this way, but I prefer a case that is the right size for my kindle. Not one that sorta fits several different devices.


----------



## Lee Haney (Jul 17, 2012)

To Alice Coyl. 
We would love to send you a case but right now we cant as our case is not universal for all kindles, its only available for the kindle 4 right now. We were always going to make the kindle 3 and touch versions next however after some feedback maybe we should try and make a universal case. As soon as we have done either we will send you one no problem.

To Ann in Arlington
Thanks for your response, its weird because in our first reply from Kansaskyle he stated that he really didn't like the wallet section, however he did say that women might prefer this and I'm glad you like it, everyones tastes are differant but like I said in my reply to Kansaskyle I would Rather keep the wallet section in. As for the logo maybe I could get rid of it on the front replace it with a generic symbol of some kind, however I would still like to keep the logo somewhere on the case maybe more discreetly on the back. Some brands hide there logo others don't you will find successful examples of both, but maybe be with the logo just being a letter makes it a bit confusing as some might think its not a logo but represents someones name and if there name doesn't begin with b then well they wont want it. I also appreciate your thoughts on customisation, want to do it but not right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see a problem with the monogram.


Betsy


----------



## Lee Haney (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for your second response Ann I was busy replying to you when you posted again, your point is noted. I really need more feedback to give me the concensus with a larger amount of people because Ive only had three responses and two are already quite conflicting, and I must say both opinions are important and valid nobody is right or wrong. Kansaskyle thought that maybe the case should be more universal to save people money if they happen to buy a new model later while you would prefer a tighter fit specifically for your model. I see both your points I will have to see what more people say before making a decision to change the case or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee Haney said:


> Thanks for your second response Ann I was busy replying to you when you posted again, your point is noted. I really need more feedback to give me the concensus with a larger amount of people because Ive only had three responses and two are already quite conflicting, and I must say both opinions are important and valid nobody is right or wrong. Kansaskyle thought that maybe the case should be more universal to save people money if they happen to buy a new model later while you would prefer a tighter fit specifically for your model. I see both your points I will have to see what more people say before making a decision to change the case or not.


Just to say, there's no guarantee that future models will be similar enough in size to use an older cover.

Betsy,

(if you decide to give some of our members a chance to beta test, that would be very gracious of you, thanks.)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Since you are looking for more opinions, here goes.  First of all, I love the look of your cover, the look of an old book.  I've seen other covers with this design but I've never bought one, mostly because I'm afraid of the weight.  I own a Kindle Keyboard, a Kindle Touch, and a Kindle Fire but I do most of my reading on the Touch, it's so small and light.  I currently am using the Amazon lighted cover.

You'll get lots of opinions because everybody likes something different.  I personally don't like the covers with the sides that cover the sides of the Kindle, because I always use a skin and I like for at least some part of my skin to show.  I like the attachment system to be as unobtrusive as possible.

Even though I love the look of the book, I would not buy it with the B on the front, the three B's on the spine, and the Brown Brothers on the spine.  I understand you want your brand name out there, but I won't carry any Kindle cover with someone else's name emblazoned on the outside.  Can't you put Brown Brothers on the inside, or maybe on the lower back side of the cover?

Most of us don't want to buy a cover that generically fits more than one Kindle.  A lot of the covers are advertised as being made for the Touch, but "also fits" the Kindle 4.  Actually, the Kindle 4 is smaller so it's not going to fit precisely in a cover that's made for the Touch.  If I'm buying a cover for the Kindle 4, I want it to fit my Kindle 4 exactly, not as an "also fits."


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Lee Haney said:


> The pockets are not essential but there are as many people wanting them as those who don't, at least that's the feedback we've got up to now. I would Rather have the pockets in the case and not be used by some Rather than the other way round.


Why not give customers the option to include or exclude pockets? I would think excluding them would save you money and might bring in a few potential buyers.



Lee Haney said:


> As for the logo because we are unknown we would like to promote our brand as much as possible, may be the wrong choice in the long run but for now we are worried that no one will know about our cases especially with little or no logo.


I understand the desire to get your logo out there. I encourage you to look at other case manufacturers. Who else in the business puts their logo and monogram all over the outside of their cases? I think if you build a quality case, people are going to buy it. They will figure out who you are by word of mouth, Google searching, banner ads, etc.



Lee Haney said:


> The round circle is infact the magnetic closing system...


Is there any concern with using magnets and having them that close to a credit card holder on the inside cover? I've always heard you don't want to mix credit cards and magnets together. It might not be a big deal if you put the ID holder (i.e., clear plastic) at the top and cascaded the card holders going down.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

After reading the posts, my suggestion about the logo is to put it on the lower back if you must have it at all in very small letters and use a small tree like the folks at amazon.com use for their Kindle page on the front. I would prefer something like that rather than a "B". And, on the spine put a saying. I'm sure this group of folks would help you pick out the appropriate saying. Use something on the spine like "Tree Of Knowledge".

Like Patricia said, I would not buy an item with someone else's name and initial on it. I have several Oberon covers and none have their logo anywhere on their product. The uniqueness of their product tells what it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> After reading the posts, my suggestion about the logo is to put it on the lower back if you must have it at all in very small letters and use a small tree like the folks at amazon.com use for their Kindle page on the front. I would prefer something like that rather than a "B". And, on the spine put a saying. I'm sure this group of folks would help you pick out the appropriate saying. Use something on the spine like "Tree Of Knowledge".
> 
> Like Patricia said, I would not buy an item with someone else's name and initial on it. I have several Oberon covers and none have their logo anywhere on their product. The uniqueness of their product tells what it is.


Actually, all the Oberon products have their 'logo' -- which is basically just their name. It's embossed on the leather on the INSIDE. When a Kindle is in a case it's generally not visible, though on my DX case it's on the card slot on the left inside. It's on the inside of my small card case, too. It's definitely unobtrusive.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually, all the Oberon products have their 'logo' -- which is basically just their name. It's embossed on the leather on the INSIDE. When a Kindle is in a case it's generally not visible, though on my DX case it's on the card slot on the left inside. It's on the inside of my small card case, too. It's definitely unobtrusive.


Ann, I just looked under my K3 and you are right. It is there but we don't see it because our Kindles cover it up. I never noticed it before. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

If it is intended to simulate a classy "old book", the gold is way too bright.  This amount of gold frankly just makes it look cheap!  Could you tone down the gold a bit - maybe using an antique gold?  I feel as the others do about the "B" and the card slots would become bulky when filled and defeat the purpose of a slim design for my tablet.  I can't really see the magnets working very well if the card slots were used. It wouldn't lie "flat" enough visually.  This is a cover that I'd have to see in person to really assess what the quality is.  In other words, not one I'd order online or from eBay.  From the photos - I'm just not sure that I would be happy enough with it to replace my Oberon.


----------



## Senach (Oct 1, 2010)

nice post..keep it up


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be fairly simple to incorporate a loop to hold a stylus but I'm not sure it would be worth the effort.  In my recent trip to the U.S. I found a stylus in several dollar store chains for a dollar.  Here in Canada, I can get one for $1.25.  Even at that low cost, I won't bother.  I carry my fingers with me wherever I go and would only lose it.  In fact, I have one and haven't lost it because it has never left my iPad carrier except for the first two minutes when I tried it out.  Maybe I'm not typical but I'm not sure I see a big market for one.  Maybe that is why they have hit the dollar stores when they were around fifteen dollars last year at electronic stores.  Same with the lights with the current rumour of kindle putting a built in LED light on the next version. 

This is a really tough market.  Many of us are the exception as we are case junkies and have more than one.  To succeed you really have to get on the ground floor and almost produce the case before the device comes out so that it is instantly available to market.  This would really be hard for a small company to accomplish without inside information.  It would be a real financial investment without guarantees.  Wishing you well in a market that is already flooded and fast moving.  Oberon has already let their followers know that they will have a Nexus7 available in two weeks.  Good marketing and since their quality is a given, it will be the case for me even though there will be less expensive cases available.  In other words, you have to either get out first from the starting gate or go for the highest quality available.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Love it, although my concerns would be price and weight.  I second most of the comments you have already heard.  I like the card holders (but then I'm a woman, so that fits).  I, too, think the gold is too bright and the logo could be subtler.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, just to confuse the issue, I like the "B" on the cover, and I don't mind the Brown Brothers on the spine. I especially like the "1st Edition." Makes me think I'm getting something classy.

I share the concerns about weight and bulk. I also have the lighted Amazon cover, and I like how sleek it is.

I'm not a skin person, so I don't mind the way the Kindle slides in. I prefer that style to loops, although my favorite is the snap-in like the lighted cover.

I gotta wonder. Would it fool the airline into thinking I was reading a paper book? Hmm...


----------

